# Sticker Burrs



## cody81 (Jan 7, 2008)

How do you get rid of sticker burrs? I've tried weed and feed for the last four years, fertilizing once a month for for a year, adding lime to my yard, spraying them with round-up ect.... they just keep multiplying every year? Is there anyway to get rid of these things?


----------



## Woreout (Apr 4, 2010)

weed b gone by ortho is the only yhing I have found that getd rid of them.


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

dont cut them with the mower


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

problems is weed/feed products target broad leaf weeds. sand burr is a grassy weed.
there is a product called IMAGE that has sand burr on the label. 
Also applying a good pre emergent herbicide will work, but it will take a season or 2 to work.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Get an applicators license & apply Grazon P+D. If it isn't grass, it's toast...

Otherwise you can also try GrazonNext (it is not federally restricted). Although I've never used it, I have heard that it works...


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

w_r_ranch said:


> Get an applicators license & apply Grazon P+D. If it isn't grass, it's toast...
> 
> Otherwise you can also try GrazonNext (it is not federally restricted). Although I've never used it, I have heard that it works...


Grazon will not kill burr weed....its for broad leaf weeds in a pastures... not labeled for yards...cost about 180.00$ per 2.5 gal whole sale.
Applicators licence costs about 150.00


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Sure it does. It doesn't differentiate between a yard, a greenhouse or a pasture. As a grass farmer, I know from personal experience.

Also the applicator's license is $85.00, not $150. Just sayin'.



> The certified applicator license fee of $85.00 may be pre-paid or you will be billed after you pass the necessary exams.


The OP asked what kills it & I answered, I'm just stating the facts as I know them...


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

grazonext still contains 2,4-d, which is a "state limited use pesticide" and depending on which county it is applied in, is also a "regulated herbicide", therefore, a current applicator license/certificate is required to purchase AND apply. if the site/target pest is not listed on the label, and the product is used to on said site/target pest, then that would be a violation of the law as well...

just some friendly advice from someone who knows these kind of things...

rbt2



w_r_ranch said:


> Get an applicators license & apply Grazon P+D. If it isn't grass, it's toast...
> 
> Otherwise you can also try GrazonNext (it is not federally restricted). Although I've never used it, I have heard that it works...


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

ALSO - a private applicator license, issued by The Texas Department Of Agriculture, is $60 and is good for 5 years. in that 5 years, you must obtain 15 ceu's (2 in IPM, and 2 in laws and regs, the other 11, can be whatever category the applicator wishes). NOW - depending on the individual county agrilife extension office, the cost of the training course is variable.

once again, this is something that i know a little something about. not trying to step on any toes, i'm just trying to get accurate information out there.

rbt2


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

every pesticide label WILL have the sites listed that are "legal" to be used on. if the label does not specify "yard" or "lawn", then making an application to that site would be an off-label use, therefore it would be an illegal application.

rbt2



w_r_ranch said:


> Sure it does. It doesn't differentiate between a yard, a greenhouse or a pasture. As a grass farmer, I know from personal experience.
> 
> Also the applicator's license is $85.00, not $150. Just sayin'.
> 
> The OP asked what kills it & I answered, I'm just stating the facts as I know them...


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

x2 on what rbt2 said..


----------

